# Russian Dwarf V Syrian Hamster?



## hellsdarkrose (Dec 10, 2009)

I have narrowed down the hamster I want to either a Russian Dwarf or a Syrian but I am struggling to make a decision so I was hoping you guys might be able to help make my mind up.

I just need the answers to a few more questions to help make up my mind.

- How big are Russian Dwarfs compared to Syrian hamsters?
- Are Russian Dwarfs as friendly as syrians?
- If you have owned both do you have a preference or do you love both types equally and why?
- Are Russian Dwarfs the best first foray into the dwarf hamster world for someone experienced in Syrian ownership?
- Do they both have roughly the same activity levels?

If I think of anything else I will try to ask that as well 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

I Have A Dwarf Winter White Hamster hes my first ever hamster and there adorable and friendly
im getting a syrian soon

- How big are Russian Dwarfs compared to Syrian hamsters?
Russians Are about 3 - 4 inches whilst syrians grow to about 8 inches i think so a big difference
- Are Russian Dwarfs as friendly as syrians?
Well my Dwarf is, id recommend a winter white dwarf if your getting a dwarf
- If you have owned both do you have a preference or do you love both types equally and why?
I Havnt owned both yet...
- Are Russian Dwarfs the best first foray into the dwarf hamster world for someone experienced in Syrian ownership?
- Do they both have roughly the same activity level
I Dont think so syrians are very nocturnal while my winter white gets up during the day for short periods anyway i havnt had a syrian yet so im not the best to answer these questions


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*- How big are Russian Dwarfs compared to Syrian hamsters?*
^^JohnKay answered well enough 
*- Are Russian Dwarfs as friendly as syrians?*
We were told not but we've been really luck that both Stitch and Rilo have been really friendly. Stitch doesnt live with me anymore, but Rilo loves comeing out and playing but not for as long as syrians generally do... ?
*- If you have owned both do you have a preference or do you love both types equally and why?*
I still prefer Syrians, just because they are aweseom  But I wouldn't NOT get another dwarf
*- Are Russian Dwarfs the best first foray into the dwarf hamster world for someone experienced in Syrian ownership?*
They're what we fist got 
*- Do they both have roughly the same activity levels?*
my WW (As JohnKays) also gets up randomley at times of day and night whereas all my syrians have tended to just get up and stay up at night


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a syrian and robos not a WW but i agree that my syrian (and past syrians ive had) all get up really late and are up through the night, he does wake at my tea time because he wants my food but he is quite grumpy in the day :laugh:

I agree syrians are awesome!!!! 

My robos seem similar to the campbells and winter whites, they get up throughout the day and night to eat and play but are small so maybe a bit harder to handle than a syrian.

I would get both if you cant decide  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

*size ? *
my winter whites are half the size of my syrians

*temperment ?*
ide say they have a very similar temprament to syrians, although i find that dwarfs are a lot easier to handle when young compared to a jumpy baby syrian (i know this as im a breeder of both) 

*preference ? *
i have both but i could never say which one i prefer more as i believe there are good and bad points for both

*russians the best dwarf for beginner ? *
yes... deffianetly as they grow to a decent size, are easier to handle compared to a robo or chinese and rarely become nasty

*activity levels ? *
my dwarfs are no doubt more active than my syrians, they tend to be very inquisitive and will come out if they hear some noise going on near their cage/ or food going in the bowl 
as other people have said they will also tend to come out during the afternoon for a run around and a nibble of food.

hope that helps 
x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Not actually got a russian dwarf but my sister used to and we had them at school. I have robos and syrians.

*- How big are Russian Dwarfs compared to Syrian hamsters?*
About half the length. Big enough to still handle easily. However you might want to think about what cage you buy as they'd probably have issues with tubes (can't climb vertically and probably too big for the mouse tubes I use with my robos).

*- Are Russian Dwarfs as friendly as syrians?*
Some are. However they were notoriously nippy in the '80s. They don't seem to be reported as such now, maybe as the cages have improved. I got nipped by various ones several times and it put me off getting one now.

*- If you have owned both do you have a preference or do you love both types equally and why
- Are Russian Dwarfs the best first foray into the dwarf hamster world for someone experienced in Syrian ownership?*
Russian dwarfs should be fine as a first hamster. I got a robo as my first and quickly ended up with a syrian so I could have cuddles, you shouldn't have that problem with a russian.

*- Do they both have roughly the same activity levels?*
Think so, though russians are more likely to wake up during the day for a while.


----------

